# Too Much Paint, what to do?



## Omar40 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi All, I just bought a craftsman style home in a historic neighborhood in Southern California.  It's my first house, and I have tons of questions, let's start with this one:

The house has nice original period details on the original wood interior doors, and built in hallway shelves, cabinets and drawers.  I want to keep the original feel, but everything in the house has been grossly overpainted.  I have removed the doors and planned on stripping the old paint, but it takes so much paint remover that it's going to be cheaper for me to buy new doors. I am wondering if I should strip the old paint from the door jambs or just rip them out and install new ones.  I don't know how to install a new jamb, but stripping all that paint is going to take days.  Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 27, 2008)

If it where my original craftsman home, I would clean up what I already have. It is historical, economic,(your labor is free) and what is the rush anyway.
Folks feel much better after a job well done , that they did, and looks like it was built there. The thicknesses and cutters change in time on newer doors and having the old style will look original. Not to mention the better quality of the older wood, and that it's already acclimated to your home.
I'm old school, and I love the o'l craftsmen homes. They where built for and by Craftsman, by Sears of course. 
Dig in, take your time, put on some tunes and enjoy the fruits of hard work, you may take a while, but you will be rewarded. 
I have been doin it for 25 years. And I'm on this forum to keep that spirit alive.(hard work) 

Go to a Paint store, not a big box , and ask what else there is to use, better strippers and a heat gun come to mind. 
If you are worried about it, also get the old paint tested for lead. This will actually determine your fate.

Good luck, I feel your pain, but I also know the old Yogi said, " As soon as I'm done it'll be finished."


----------



## handyguys (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree with inspectorD - You may want to try different strippers and stripping techniques. Also, doors can be sent out to a 'dip stripper'. The only way I would consider replacing them is if they are not original and nothing special.


----------



## Omar40 (Aug 27, 2008)

The doors have minor craftsman details that I would love to keep... I removed all the doors last night which took me about 4 hours because the screws were so heavily painted over.  I stripped one door, it took 4 applications of paint stripper and scraping.  At this point I think I am buying new doors, since I have to spend so much for stripper and it's soo much work.  I am not happy about it, and would much rather be salvaging the doors, but dont think its possible at this point.  Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## pon55 (Oct 24, 2008)

The value of your house will be much higher with the original doors and unpainted woodwork.


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 24, 2008)

for what you are going to spend on new doors you will never get the same quality that you have now. Like Pon said your house is worth more with the original wood trim unpainted. Don't get frustrated with how much time it takes. You new doors will never look like the old ones, and not near the quality. A good stripper, a little time, a heat gun will do the trick. It is like anything you do, the first one is always the longest, and the more you do the easier they become. I am sure that some friends would be willing to help and they all will lean new things, When the job is done you will enjoy your new home and know all the hard work that you put into it.


----------

